
Ask HN: Topfontcolor for HN profiles - kaishiro
Has there ever been a discussion around adding a topfontcolor user editable var in addition to the pre-existing topcolor var in an HN profile to allow for a darker themed topbar?  Or does this fall into the &#x27;fear of bikeshedding&#x27; department?
======
brudgers
Greasemonkey, Tampermonkey, etc. allow scripting any webpage in _my_ browser.
That includes changing the CSS, hiding elements, and lots of other things. The
hardest part for me is giving up the habit of feeling helpless.

Good luck.

------
gus_massa
Better try emailing the mods at hn@ycombinator.com because a lot of threads
disappear unnoticed. Perhaps they like the idea, and it's easy to implement.

